# now in og



## Latharíl (21. September 2008)

ich weiß, eig gehörts ins gildenforum, aber ich wollt des einfach mal für jeden sichtbar machen xD
jetzt in og wartet eine kleine hexe namens latharíl darauf, dass buffedmembers ihre gildensatzung für tante edith sagt first unterschreiben und sie sucht auch mitglieder. diese gilde soll eine reine buffedfungilde werden...

man sieht sich in og xD einfach latharíl anwhispern xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

tja gildenforum/realmforum wäre gut gewesen, weil ich nicht ma weiß,. um welchen realm es sich handelt.


----------



## Aun (21. September 2008)

gibt doch schon 2 buffed gilden, eine für lowlevel und einer für highlevel


----------



## lukwild (21. September 2008)

server dazuschreiben und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auserdem gibts auf kult der verdammten schon ne buffedgilde,die heißt mitmoons glaub
twinkgilde is mitmoonies



meine zwei freunde daunten haben übrigends hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 währ schön wenn ihr sie fütern könntet


----------



## Merine (21. September 2008)

em auf welchem server ist das den?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da-Pusher (21. September 2008)

realmname wär schon ne hilfe

               <Hat Hunger>

                        V


----------



## Sn0wm4n (21. September 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ß, eig gehörts ins gildenforum, aber ich wollt des einfach mal für jeden sichtbar machen xD
> jetzt in og wartet eine kleine hexe namens latharíl darauf, dass buffedmembers ihre gildensatzung für tante edith sagt first unterschreiben und sie sucht auch mitglieder. diese gilde soll eine reine buffedfungilde werden...
> 
> man sieht sich in og xD einfach latharíl anwhispern xD




Verstehen sich die Leute, die so schreiben wie du, eigtl. untereinander? Also eine Art Geheimcode für Minderbemittelte?
Oder kauderwelscht da jeder für sich etwas hin, weil es sowieso allen egal ist?


----------



## Latharíl (21. September 2008)

sry xD baelgun wär der server...


<-ist etwas verplant grad


----------



## Latharíl (21. September 2008)

Sn0wm4n schrieb:


> Verstehen die sich die Leute, die so schreiben wie du, eigtl. untereinander? Also eine Art Geheimcode für Minderbemittelte?
> Oder kauderwelscht da jeder für sich etwas hin, weil es sowieso allen egal ist?





nein, das nennt sich mit einer hand tippen weil die andre im gips ist und nebenher star wars schaun


----------



## Mikrowelle (21. September 2008)

tretet lieber der Kräutergebackenes Ei-Gilde bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im gruppenforum gibts infos


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




tante edith kommt rein und meint: klickt auf das Ei um zu der gruppe zu kommen


----------



## Nudinn (21. September 2008)

gähn....


----------



## Shany1991 (22. September 2008)

Würd ich doch glatt beitreten wenn ich da spielen würd >.<


----------

